# My aging Max



## DonnaNew (Jul 11, 2016)

My Max is now 10 1/2. He has been with me through so many changes in my life. About 6-7 years ago he started with Allergies. Did the testing to find out what he was allergic to and started the shots. Unfortunately, he could not make it through all of the treatment so since then for the last 5 years we have tried to keep ahead of the flare ups. I control his diet and have tried everything from supplements to herbs and oils. Recently he had a major attack and finally put him on Apoquel. Seem to keep it to a minimum but has taken a major toll on him. He has aged so much in the last 2 weeks. He also has elbow problems and recently noticed his back legs giving out on him. I am trying to prepare myself for the day but am having a very hard time of it. I also have a 6 year old, Hunter that I love to pieces but my Max has a very special place in my heart. Just looking for some words of encouragement.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Having recently gone through this, I can imagine how you're feeling. Sometimes dogs will bounce back, and I hope he does. But we all also know that the end always comes too soon, and there is much pain and beauty in knowing that. The best advice I got was that "when it's time, they'll let you know." It was really true in our situation. Our girl, despite some discomfort, was still able to enjoy family walks (although they got shorter), cuddles and treats. When she stopped enjoying her favorite things, we knew. It was a sudden and obvious change. Until then, love that handsome Max with all your heart.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I agree. Most of us have gone through this agonizing decision. It's quality of life that I looked at. I knew when my boy was ready to go as well. I had promised him, as long as you want to be here, I would be there for him. Please give your beautiful Max a hug from me and cherish every moment.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sorry Max is having problems, he's a good looking boy.
I have always found this decision to be the most difficult thing I've had to do, I've been through it many times and it never gets any easier. I had to let my 11 yr. old girl go in March.

I agree when their quality of life is no longer good and they are struggling, I feel it's time. 

I've always felt that it was unbearable to think of not having them in my life any longer but seeing them in pain and/or suffering was far more unbearable. 

You will know when it's time, I hope you have more time with Max. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------

